# 2004 look kg461 headset



## dharwood (Sep 10, 2007)

Just bought a used 2004 look kg461 frame and fork. Anybody know which headset to pick?

Thanks


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

It should come with an FSA headset. It's a 1 1/8 integrated.


----------



## dharwood (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks for the reply


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

I should have one from the 461 I crashed w/ not too much mileage. mail to pitt83 at yahoo dot com if you need it.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*specifically...*



hairscrambled said:


> It should come with an FSA headset. It's a 1 1/8 integrated.


There are lots of FSA integrated headsets. Not all will fit. What's needed is any brand of IS standard integrated headset. Cane Creek, FSA and many others make them.


----------

